# Homemade laundry detergent *without* washing soda?



## christinahudler (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost all of the homemade laundry detergent recipes I seem to find have washing soda. No local store carries it and right now my husband and I are living extremely paycheck-to-paycheck so there's no way for us to spend the money to buy washing soda online. I can get free traditional laundry detergent because my family will grab some for me when they go to places like Sam's Club, but I don't want to use it because it all tends to irritate my skin. I used to make my own years ago, but that's when I was able to spring for washing soda online.

So does anyone know any recipe that doesn't require washing soda? Liquid or powdered form, doesn't matter which though I do love liquid. If I can find anything I'm considering coming up with my own concoction and seeing how it goes lol.


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

I use baking soda instead of washing soda. My local Walmart carries washing soda in the laundry aisle, but it seems like they are always sold out. So, I just starting using baking soda instead, and I think it works fine.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.pennilessparenting.com/2011/01/homemade-washing-soda.html

Homemade washing soda made from baking soda


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Ok, that site is awesome. Thanks for posting that! I also live where it's hard to get washing soda w/out shipping it in. My oven is broken (and I left it broken because of how hot it makes my house) so I'll do mine on the gas grill! I recently found I can bake on it just like my oven!


----------



## christinahudler (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I have some in the oven as we speak just to see if it works lol. If it doesn't I'm really tempted to just come up with my own mixture and see if it works.


----------

